# Tivo Edge "Grid Guide"



## Pigpencree (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone know how I can change my TiVo Edge guide from : "Grid Guide" to TiVo "Live Guide". I cannot stand the "Grid Guide". Both of the guides were available up to and including the TiVo Bolt +. If changing the guide is not currently, is there a way to advise "the powers that be", that we would like the option? Thanks !!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Pigpencree said:


> Does anyone know how I can change my TiVo Edge guide from : "Grid Guide" to TiVo "Live Guide". I cannot stand the "Grid Guide". Both of the guides were available up to and including the TiVo Bolt +. If changing the guide is not currently available for download, is there a way to advise the power that be that we would like the option? Thanks !!


Folks have been complaing for years, but it's not gonna happen with TE4. It's still availabe on the iPhone or IPad, if you want to schedule that way. Assume on Android as well.

Closest you can get using TE4 is hitting the UP arrow while watching live TV. Then key in (or arrow to) the channel you want. >> pages forward through the shows on that channel.

I still prefer the old live guide, since it's text based, but once you get used to this, it actually works as well, showing you all the upcoming shows on a single channel.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Welcome to the reason I won't upgrade to TE4 or willingly move to an Edge.
Folks use the guide in different ways, and for those of us that use and love the presentation of the Live Guide, there's just no way the grid guide can make me happy.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

And again...it is the one feature an overwhelming majority of Tivo users want. Make it happen!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

I actually prefer the iOS guide to the TE3 live guide, because of the fluid scrolling.

On an iPhone, touch the channel number while in the guide.

On an iPad, works just like the old live guide, but more smoothly.


----------



## SilentTuba (Dec 17, 2020)

Personally, I always hated the old live guide, and never used it. Much prefer the grid. To each their own, I guess.


----------



## sgspecker (Aug 14, 2004)

Like most others on this thread, I am disappointed that TiVo chose to eliminate the Classic Guide. And like some of you, I won't buy another TiVo DVR without it. With the price of a new TiVo with "lifetime" service, it just makes the new units not worth the cost.



SilentTuba said:


> Personally, I always hated the old live guide, and never used it. Much prefer the grid. To each their own, I guess.


I agree with your comment, "To each their own". But since TiVo eliminates the original Classic Guide from the software, they have removed that choice. The Gride Guide has always (as long as I can remember) been a choice, we just haven't liked it.

I appreciate the suggestions about using the iPhone or iPad. I'm generally happy with that interface. But I don't really want to use my phone every time I sit down in front of the TV. And, I don't think that's a solution the whole family will appreciate.

I'm not sure why TiVo is being so stubborn on this issue. Can they really afford to lose the business of their oldest customers?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

sgspecker said:


> I'm not sure why TiVo is being so stubborn on this issue. Can they really afford to lose the business of their oldest customers?


*Yes*! the answer is the retail side of their market is of minimal interest to them and we're all pretty sure it will get dumped the minute it stops adding value to what they want, and the oldest customers don't buy new hardware and frequently buy all-in plans making them cost more than new customers with monthly plans.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

dianebrat said:


> Welcome to the reason I won't upgrade to TE4 or willingly move to an Edge.
> Folks use the guide in different ways, and for those of us that use and love the presentation of the Live Guide, there's just no way the grid guide can make me happy.


That's just one of several reasons I won't move to TE4 until there is no other choice.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

i said it before. it cant be that hard to incorporate the live guide into te4


----------



## anastrophe (Mar 9, 2007)

Purchased a Tivo Edge for cable last week to replace my trusty Roamio (w/ self-upgraded disk way back). Arrived Saturday. 

I hate this thing. The new UI is massively less useful than the old. 1/3rd of my screen consumed to show huge 'tiles' for the tuners. Same for the quick guide. Utterly execrable. UI done bad, purely for 'wow' without any attention to functionality.

Just emailed support for RMA info. I purchased it since soon I'll be upgrading from an aging 1080p to a 4k display. The 4k support being the main reason for the upgrade. I'm thinking I may have to go home-brew if I want 4k dvr support, but since there's not really much 4k content out there to begin with (besides streamed content), the 4k DVR portion isn't all that useful either.

Twenty-plus years with Tivo as an absolutely delighted customer. Ask not for whom the bell tolls...


----------

